# Walleye in Florida???



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)




----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

Anybody here caught one?


----------



## buckrat (Dec 5, 2010)

I think you ended up with Lake Powell results from Arizona?


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

buckrat said:


> I think you ended up with Lake Powell results from Arizona?


Not sure look at the question above the list. That is the button I pushed and the little arrow is to remove the drop down info.


----------



## Lucky Dog (Jul 4, 2004)

Powell lake Florida and Lake Powell Arizona are two different lakes.

There are no walleye in Florida.


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

Going out on a trip here soon will ask around. I didnt think FL had them also. Maybe just fake news.


----------



## buckrat (Dec 5, 2010)

stickman1978 said:


> arrow


The link at the bottom takes you to Lake Powell AZ&UT though.

You're post stuck right out to me as I had a dream last night that I released a walleye into a buddies pond down there. I thought "That was a weird dream" and then your post was right at the top when I opened MS.


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

Lucky Dog said:


> Powell lake Florida and Lake Powell Arizona are two different lakes.
> 
> There are no walleye in Florida.


Don't think they have any Small Mouth either.


----------



## Lucky Dog (Jul 4, 2004)

stickman1978 said:


> Don't think they have any Small Mouth either.


Correct.


----------



## wildcoy73 (Mar 2, 2004)

lmao. no walleye or small mouth in florida.

Sent from my SM-N986U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Sasquatch Lives (May 23, 2011)

The furthest south I have heard of walleye and smallmouth bass is in northern Alabama.


----------



## Rasputin (Jan 13, 2009)

They do have walleye, but they call them "snook".


----------



## twodogsphil (Apr 16, 2002)

You can get walleye at Culver’s in Florida (Canadian walleye),


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

twodogsphil said:


> You can get walleye at Culver’s in Florida (Canadian walleye),


So they do have walleye. Just depends on who you talk to.


----------



## Northernfisher (Jul 29, 2010)

Rasputin said:


> They do have walleye, but they call them "snook".


Why are you insulting snook? Snook put walleye to shame.


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

They've got yellow perch and a couple different kinds of pickerel listed as state records.


----------



## KI Jim (Apr 14, 2004)

There are no walleye in Powell Lake FL. There are walleye in Lake Powell AZ/UT.


----------



## Zofchak (Jan 10, 2003)

stickman1978 said:


> Don't think they have any Small Mouth either.


 No Smallmouth, but there is a somewhat similar fish called a "Suwanee Bass" in some parts of Florida. They prefer faster moving streams with rocky structure just like Smallmouth, and apparently they're a handful on ultralight tackle, just like Smallies. I've never fished for them, but I believe I have seen them in one of the spring fed rivers during my time in Florida.






The Suwannee Bass… A Small Water Treasure. – Jettson Lure Eyes







www.jettsonlures.com


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

Northernfisher said:


> Why are you insulting snook? Snook put walleye to shame.


Most any salt water fish puts all fresh water to shame


----------

